# Want to expect from a 8-week-12 week puppy.



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello,

If you were to buy/adopt a 8 week or a 12 week old puppy, what should you expect? Do you they sleep a lot? How long can they hold there urine and "poop"? Those kinds of questions. If you had raise a 8 week or a 12 week old puppy, please let me know your experience! I am planning on buying or adopting a 8 week old Golden puppy soon. Any advice or warnings will be helpful 

Thanks. Wish me Luck!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The first week you can expect little sleep or peace and can plan on being on your toes the whole time. It will be one of those toughest jobs you will every love! It takes an amazing lot of trips outside that first week to get a good handle on housebreaking and you can expect up to a week (probably less) of howling in the crate at night. 

All that said it does pass quickly and within a few weeks you will have a house trained pup who can go for several hours without having to go outside and will retire to his crate when he is tired.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

hello and Welcome,
A puppy cannot hold it for a long period of time starting out so you have to be on your toes. I followed the rule, wake,outside, drink or eat outside, play outside, and while out there praise and cheer them on like a cheerleader. In no time they will start to get it and the time between potty breaks will get longer and longer. They love to play and will play really hard and then just plop down and sleep. At night you will probably going outside once or twice to take them to pee. Good luck with the new puppy and we want puppy pictures.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

We just brought our 8 week puppy home last week. I have 3 kids and I have to say that he is pretty close to bringing a newborn home. It is a huge committment (which I expected) Lots of waking up at night (last night he went his longest without waking us up - four hours ) and watching him constantly to make sure he chews toys (not kitchen cabinets) He's such a sweet dog and we all love him! I've had a couple friends who have gotten puppies and had to either sell or give them away because they didn't know how much work it would be. It's good that you are looking into things before hand! All the hard work pays off. Good luck!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Yup, consider yourself "without a life" for a few weeks but the effort you put into it in the beginning will make things move along faster. Don't forget that an 8 wk old puppy is a baby and you can't expect too much from it at first. It needs to be taught (trained) how to live in a human world, a gentle manner with lots of praise helps the pup to bond with you which makes teaching it a whole lot easier than if it's being scolded for everything it does. Good luck on you new puppy. Read through the forum and you will learn lots from people who are going thru it or have already been there.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here are a few great sites to look through:

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/behavior.html

http://www.dogperfect.com/faq.asp

These sites will help you learn about bite inhibition. New pups have very sharp teeth and lots of people think that the pup is biting them but it is actually playing. These sites tell you how to teach bite inhibition in your puppy.

http://www.samsmiles.org/biting.html

http://www.westieclubamerica.com/behavior/nipsandbites.html

http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

When we brought Ike home, he caught on very quickly to going potty outside. We never put paper down. It was strictly outside. We'd cheer like he had made a masterpiece and he was thrilled with himself. He only cried the first night. The second night, when he started to fuss I gently shook the crate and said "NO" worked after the 2nd attempt. He did love to chew on everything, so the hard part was keeping him away from furniture and dangerous objects. We're in the woods, so outside was littered with dangerous objects too.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome. Can't wait to hear your experiences... bring back good times.

dg


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Golden101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you were to buy/adopt a 8 week or a 12 week old puppy, what should you expect? Do you they sleep a lot? How long can they hold there urine and "poop"? Those kinds of questions. If you had raise a 8 week or a 12 week old puppy, please let me know your experience! I am planning on buying or adopting a 8 week old Golden puppy soon. Any advice or warnings will be helpful
> 
> Thanks. Wish me Luck!



Think newborn baby, only this baby doesn't wear a diaper, has teeth, and is mobile.


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank-you! These posts has been a great help!

Wow, luckily I live in the third floor in my Apartment and there is a backyard that is easily accessible (takes me less than 1 minute to get there). This is great since I have to take out the pup often to poop and pee (I got to clean the poop or else I will get a fine ). I guess the backyard will be my new home 

Now, how about walking the puppy? I heard that Golden dogs need to be walked for a long brisk walk to exercise there bones. Do I have to take my puppy out for a walk? I think He is too young, right?

Also, what time did your puppy (if you raise one) went asleep at night, and what time did he or she woke up? Did he or she slept the whole night? If not, how often did he or she woke up? Every 2 hours?

Thanks again.


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Gunner turned 3 months old today. The first 3 nights, he'd wake up @3:30 or 4:00 am needing to go out. Chewed on EVERYTHING within reach of his mouth. He did sleep a lot during the day the first couple of weeks, but now he's very active all day long. We walk him every day, weather permitting. If no walk, then a period of active play inside is NECESSARY. My boyfriend and I play monkey in the middle with him... he loves it. Hopefully your downstairs neighbors don't mind the sound of puppy running. Or barking. Gunner barks, not a lot, but when he starts, he loves to hear his own voice. 

All that said, it has been TOTALLY worth it. He sleeps thru the night, accidents are rare, and he's sooooooooooooo darn cute.

Welcome to the forum, and when you do get your pupster, be sure to post lots and lots of pics!! Don't be afraid to ask any questions... there are some very knowledgeable people on here. :wave:


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Golden101 said:


> Thank-you! These posts has been a great help!
> 
> Wow, luckily I live in the third floor in my Apartment and there is a backyard that is easily accessible (takes me less than 1 minute to get there). This is great since I have to take out the pup often to poop and pee (I got to clean the poop or else I will get a fine ). I guess the backyard will be my new home
> 
> ...


As far a as walking my vet said to wait until 3 months because she wants him to have certain shots. Also, my breeder said to be careful not to walk him too much, too early. Exactly how much she did not specify, but she said goldens are so eager to please the puppies can get over stressed. 
We have only had our puppy 8 days. The first several nights he was up every two hours. Then he made it for 3-4 hours at a time. I try to take him last right before I go to bed. ( around 10) Last night he slept from 11:00pm-4am. Then he was up at 5am, 530am and 6am for good. We have two crates, one upstairs and one downstairs so we just have him go potty and bring him up to bed when we are ready. Hope this helps!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

The first 3 weeks that Katie was home. We got very little sleep. Lots of potty breaks. They really misss there mommy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember how exhausted I was after those first six weeks! Brady though was actually a pretty good sleeper. I think most nights we were able to get him to sleep from midnight to 5:45.


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :wave:


----------



## Kevin45 (Jan 21, 2013)

We just acquired a Golden male pup. He (Sam) was 9 weeks old this last Friday. It seems like he can go every time he drinks water. Lol!!! But from the very first night we had Sam, he can go 6 or 7 hours in his crate at night. When we really have to keep an eye on him is first thing in the morning. We let him out and he will pee. After he comes back in he has his breakfast, and within 15 minutes, he is walking around with his nose to the ground. You had better hurry up because he needs to relieve his bowels and right now. After that, we take him in and out a few times during the day and always praise him afterwards. The largest problem is not him, but is with us learning to "read" him, which we are getting trained on. Lol!!! He has had two bowel accidents in the house. One was when he was playing and he was behind me and I didn't catch him in time. The other was right after he came back in, or 10 minutes after he was in. I think some of that had to do with the worm medicine he had taken.

As far as going all night, we have him in a crate in our bedroom. Our other Golden always slept there, so Sam will sleep in the same place. Once he goes into the crate and we get in bed, he now realizes that it is also bedtime for him. He only whined on the first night for a short time. So for him being with us for three days now, I think he has done remarkably well.


----------



## bcumming (Jan 18, 2013)

*I have a new golden puppy too!*

Max is 10 weeks old and the most beautiful puppy I've ever had. He is smart and VERY playful and so loving. He does pretty good at the potty thing, but as someone said before, it's more my now being able to read him. Gotta watch 'em like a hawk! He's got to have something to chew on most of the time, though. He is learning sit and come and we are working on stay. He does okay on the leash ~ sometimes! Love him and his antics.


----------



## uknowk3 (Jan 3, 2013)

sleeps whenever they want to, but they do sleep when your sleeping.
My Kaesie tends to wake me u at around 6am to 7 am everyday! you dont need an alarm clock!!!
and for walks, im living downtown with a lot of other dogs, and with no vaccinations yet, (shes still too young) my vet recommended not to walk her, and that cement might be to rough for puppies. so i exercise her mind everyday! potty wise, she is pee-pad trained fully, and as soon as she can go outside for walks, after her shots, im re potty training her.
Goldens are very smart they learn rly quick you will be surprised.
My baby took 1 1/2 day to learn go potty on the pad. good luck! (youll need it!!!! get a lot of bandaids!!! they are land sharks)


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh how so very happy I am to have fournd this forum! I've already received so much helpful advise. This is the 4th day with our new pup, Murphy. He's 9 1/2 weeks old and since we've brought him home on Saturday there's been the typical ups and downs with his training and with our learning to read him. Potty training is going...ok - he's mostly going outside as opposed to inside like the first day. He's in a crate in our bedroom at night and we do lay on the floor to get him to sleep, then we hop up in bed and he's good for about 1 to 1/2 hours at the beginning of the night and then about 2-3 hours and wakes at about 6am for good. I'm getting through this week...very exhausting b/c I try to watch every move he makes. Today I realized that we have less than a week before I go back to work and he'll have to be in the crate for about 3-4 hours on his own a day. So, I put him in the crate for about 45 minutes today... he barked and whinned almost the entire time. I am planning to do this every day and try to get him to 3 hours by Sunday. Does this sound right? Any other advise on getting him used to day crating? Thanks all!!!


----------



## uknowk3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Feed him in his crate when you put your dog in his crate during daytime and lock him up he will hate going in. I fed my kaesie in her crate treated her and now when i put her in her crate in daytime when i go to work its nap time for her and she knows. She is 10 weeks old now and shes fine for 6hours! No mistakes and no whinings! U have to time feedi g and drinking just right though...i leave a kong with wet food inside or small raw hides for her to chew and be occupied. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

